# Xmas craft ideas needed!!



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

My daughter's 3-1/2 and we're looking at what we can have her help us with for Christmas gifts for her to give family members. We'd like to keep expenses at a minimum yet give her the sense of GIVING instead of getting for Christmas. Arts and crafts came to mind instantly.

I remember as a child making some sort of Christmas ornaments out of Elmers and a LOT of cinnamon, cutting them out and drying them. Darned if I can find anything like that for a recipe as I'm sure there was something other than those two ingredients!!

Also thought of collecting and drying pods and having her paint and add glitter to them as ornaments.

Help.... I'd like to get more ideas so that I can start collecting the parts and pieces!!


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

maybe this what you are looking for

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1822,154180-246207,00.html

i have made those in the past but found that on the net. its really a great gift idea


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I think you are thinking of applesauce cinnamon ornaments. The recipe is on the web.

Handprint placemats are good for grandparents.

http://www.abchomepreschool.com/Crafts/Preschool-Crafts.htm

http://crafts.preschoolrock.com/


Those are just two to get you going. Google preschool crafts for more.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Cinnamon Ornaments 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1and 1/2 cups cinnamon
1 cup applesauce
2/3 cp white glue
mix, let stand 30 min. roll out cut with cookie cutters, use a straw to make hanger hole, place on a wire rack or wax paper to dry, maybe 5 days. while still wet you can decorate with raisin for eyes, gems whatever, we used rafia to hang them. My grandaughters and i made these last year for the tree, we made gingerbread men it was part of out theme. I find larger cookie cutters without much detail work best.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Do you ever get those annoying internet CD's in the mail? Tired of throwing them out? Well, don't. I decided to try something with them and it worked! I used them to make playing card holders! 
Simply take two CD's and put drops of super glue on the lower half of one of them. Press the two CD's together for a minute, then let it sit out and continue drying thoroughly. You now have playing card holders - make one for all the card players in your family! 
I add pictures to the outside of mine.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

you could make a bread dough ornament circle and put her handprint on it, then have her print it again with paint, then write the year and her name on it. I'm a total sucker for little kid handprint things.


----------



## kritter8888 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ive had the same sentaments this year although my family does not. My idea is Im making them all cards a few x-mas, thinking of you, plain, b-day, ect.. Everybody always needs cards and the goods ones are $3 each so a set of 20 would be like $60 retail not to bad.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

We've found grandparents like pictures, so we usually have the children decorate their own frames. Sometimes when they get older they'll make the frames. A few years ago my daughter took her picture, mounted on wood from the craft store with decorative edges, then sprayed clear gloss over it and it turned out really well.

Some web pages we use for Christmas craft or ornament ideas:
http://craftycollege.com/webofangels/
http://www.dltk-kids.com/type/index.htm
http://www.familycorner.com/dir/Kitchen_and_Home/Crafts/Gifts_and_Accessories/
http://www.craftbits.com/christmas-crafts
http://www.make-stuff.com/projects/

Dawn


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

How about gifts in a jar? Cake mixes, soup mixes, etc.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=211821

This is food in jars... thread started in 2006. It's a Sticky in Survival forum. I think it was started as suggestions for Christmas gifts, etc. 

Maybe that will help some.

Angie


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

http://www.funinthemaking.net/
--http://www.funinthemaking.net/category/christmas/

Go Green gifts
http://familycrafts.about.com/od/craftsbyproduct/a/trashcrafts.htm
-Find a Craft (by age, material, holiday,etc)
http://familycrafts.about.com/od/craftstechniques101/u/findaproject.htm
Christmas
http://familycrafts.about.com/cs/christmascrafts/a/103000a.htm

Homemade Gift Ideas
http://familyfun.go.com/arts-and-crafts/season/specialfeature/holiday_gifts_ms/


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Handprint Lilies

http://jas.familyfun.go.com/crafts?page=CraftDisplay&craftid=12147

Seems you could use white bond and magazine pages or construction paper. If necessary, glue two pages together with diluted white glue spread with one of those cheap foam brushes. 

And instead of pipe cleaners and green straws, maybe use reeds made from magazine pages shown here.

http://www.craftstylish.com/item/45111/ ... e-reed-box

You might even want to do wall art with the magazine reeds. To keep it simple, you could just use straight vertical reeds adross a piece of cardboard, or place them on the diagonal. The various reed colors in whatever combination or variation would be interesting. Looked to me like the reeds could be stuck down with less glue.


Beachcomber Souvenier Jar 

Fill a peanut butter jar about 2/3 with sand. Add a bunch of small items (from a trip?) like seashell, marble, trinket, etc. Put the cap on. Set the jar on its side and turn to reveal the items. 

A friend had a jar on a shelf in her kitchen. Her grandson made it for her.


----------

